# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Are hole cutouts for taps in sinks a standard size?

## TheOtherLeft

Hi all, 
I am looking for a new mixer tap for my stainless steel twin tub kitchen sink. Are the hole cutouts all a standard size? 
The reason I'm asking is I upgraded my 600mm wide stovetop a few years ago and I thought the cutout in my benchtop was a standard size...boy was I wrong.

----------


## OBBob

Not sure if they are standard but the mixers are normally attached in a way that they fit fairly universally. Can you take yours or measure before shopping?

----------


## arms

mixer hole is usually a standard 35mm diameter . as long as the sink is a fairly modern one that came with the hole pre punched it shouldn't be a problem

----------


## plum

95 per cent are 35mm, some fancy pull out spray taps can be a larger diameter.

----------

